# DWL-520+, acx100 & Kernel 2.6 (Howto)

## GaryMercer

Hi

Hope this is of some use to those trying to get the D-Link DWL-520+ (PCI) card working in kernel 2.6.

Here goes....

1.  Go to http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/

and download the latest version.  acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_14 was the version I downloaded.

2. Look at the Readme file and you will find the following

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- LINUX 2.6 INSTALLATION ---
> 
> In order to use the acx100 driver with Linux 2.6 you'll need a complete 2.6
> ...

 

Download the latest firmware files. Check out this post which shows you how to wget the files...  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119681.  

If you cannot Wget the files as above, copy them from the CD if you have the Windows install disc.  Or if you have a windows boto partition, download in windows and then mount the windows partition in Gentoo and copy the required files over. 

mkdir /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6-mm1/drivers/net/wireless/acx100/firmware and copy the files (that have been downloaded above) WLANGEN.BIN RADIO0d.BIN and RADIO11.BIN into this directory

mkdir /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6-mm1/drivers/net/wireless/acx100/scripts

Copy the files from the scripts folder in acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_14/scripts into the newly created scripts folder.

Edit the start_net script as follows

DEV=wlan0

IP=Enter your IP here

NETMASK=Enter your netmask here

GATEWAY=Enter your Gateway IP here

ESSID="Enter your ESSID here" # THIS IS CASE SeNsItIvE!! any == associate to any ESSID

# Default rate configured as 11Mbps to not cause connection problems with non-22Mbps hardware...

RATE=11M

CHAN=Enter Channel number here # it's useful to try to stick to channels 1, 6 or 11 only, since these don't overlap with other channels

#TXPOWER=16 # 16 == 16.5dBm, 18 == 18dBm (default)

MODE=Managed

DEBUG=0xb

#KEY="B401CD21B44CCD21DEADBEEF11" # WEP128

ALG=open # open == Open System, restricted == Shared Key

Find the line that starts with MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}

edit it to read MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../acx100_pci.ko"

Next find the line that starts FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}

edit this to read FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware/"

Save your file.

Reboot

Once you have re-booted

Open a console

su

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6-mm1/drivers/net/wireless/acx100/scripts

./start_net

type iwconfig (Available from wireless-tools if you do not have it installed) and you should see your wireless LAN configuration, similar to below

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+  ESSID:"Diamond"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre6"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:13  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

          Bit Rate=11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm

          Retry min limit:5

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:95/100  Signal level:20/100  Noise level:5/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Wireless networking with your D-Link DWL-520+ should now work.

That's all I needed to do.  If anyone has problems with this, I will try and help as much as possible.  But if you follow this post you should really be ok.

Regards

Gary

P.S.  If anyone knows how to run the start_net script at boot up (EG, as a /etc/init.d script) I would be grateful.

----------

## kruthles

I recently got mine working using steps very close to yours, you saved me the trouble of having to type mine out.  I was using a sony vaio and dlink DWL-650+ and it works great  :Very Happy: 

This post should be a lot of help for anybody trying to get a acx100 card and 2.6 working!

----------

## GaryMercer

I do hope this is useful as it took me ages to find this info out and work out what to do with it.  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

 *GaryMercer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Create a directory drivers/net/wireless/acx100 in your 2.6 source tree.
> 
> 2. Copy the files
> ...

 

Hi,

 There are 2 thing are not clear for me, that maybe you can explain:

1) at point 2 should I copy all the file in acx100 dir or I have to create also the subdirs src and include  ???

2) when I use make menuconfig I don't see the acx100 option. Is it right?

Thanks

Leo

----------

## GaryMercer

Create this directory /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/acx100 

You do not have to make any subdirs in the directory

From the acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_14

copy src/Makefile into /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/acx100

copy src/*.c into /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/acx100

copy include/*.h into /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/acx100

Then edit the file /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile and add 

obj-m += acx100/

Then do your make menuconfig.  You will not see an acx100 option in here, however when you do make to make your bzImage file you will see acx100 being compiled into the kernel.

----------

## leon_73

 *GaryMercer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Then do your make menuconfig.  You will not see an acx100 option in here, however when you do make to make your bzImage file you will see acx100 being compiled into the kernel.

 

Thanks, I'll try.

Leo

----------

## GaryMercer

Hello again,

Don't know if anyone is bothered with this (I am quite excited about writing my first RC Script)  but I wrote this and added it to my default runlevel

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

                ebegin "Starting Wirless Interface (acx100)"

                /usr/bin/startnet

                eend $? "Failed to bring up wireless interface (acx100)"

        }

stop()  {

                ebegin "Stopping Wireless Interface (acx100)"

                /usr/bin/stopnet

                eend $? "Failed to stop wireless interface (acx100)"

I saved it as /etc/init.d/wired

Then rc-update add wired default

Now my DWL-520+ is brought up automatically.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## UberLord

Why write a wireless networking script when I have already written some?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

No reason why you can't use them with the acx100 drivers. And if there's a problem, let me know and I'll fix it  :Smile: 

----------

## GaryMercer

 *Quote:*   

> Why write a wireless networking script when I have already written some?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435
> 
> No reason why you can't use them with the acx100 drivers. And if there's a problem, let me know and I'll fix it

 

Thanks Uber I will give them a go when I get time.

----------

## TheFueley

Holy crap finally! I had given up on that one. The only winblows box I have is because of the AG-520 card I have. Thanks for the info. I'll have to sneaker net the files over of course, but I'll try this out right away.

----------

## TheFueley

Oh wait a minute. I see something about acx100. Is that the chipset? Cause I know that my DWL-AG520 has the Atheros Chipset. Does this tut still apply or am I still stuck?

----------

## eGore911

Great, it works!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

 *TheFueley wrote:*   

> Oh wait a minute. I see something about acx100. Is that the chipset? Cause I know that my DWL-AG520 has the Atheros Chipset. Does this tut still apply or am I still stuck?

 

Athereos requires the madwifi-driver which is in portage

----------

## TheFueley

Yeah, I never had much luck with mad-wifi. I can get it installed no prob. Just getting the setttings to stick is the problem. I enter the settings and get no error. Then I display the settings and they are still blank. I can never get the essid especially to stick. It can never find my AP either. Even if it was sitting next to the AP. The modules are or were loaded too. I gave up on it.

----------

## G|N|

i installed the drivers for my d-link 520+ card, i used acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_15 that version and the start_net script worksm iwconfig shows my card, i can ping to the ip of the card but when i try to ping to another ip it say's destination host unreachable!

here is my start_net:

```
#!/bin/bash

#########################################

# start_net script                      #

# acx100 project                        #

# acx100.sourceforge.net                #

# edited by arnie <urnotwelcome@gmx.de> #

#########################################

# Please edit here

DEV=wlan0

ESSID="any" # THIS IS CASE SeNsItIvE!! any == associate to any ESSID

# Default rate configured as 11Mbps to not cause connection problems with non-22Mbps hardware...

RATE=22M

CHAN=6 # it's useful to try to stick to channels 1, 6 or 11 only, since these don't overlap with other channels

#TXPOWER=16 # 16 == 16.5dBm, 18 == 18dBm (default)

MODE=Managed

DEBUG=0xb

#KEY="B401CD21B44CCD21DEADBEEF11" # WEP128

ALG=open # open == Open System, restricted == Shared Key

USE_DHCP=0 # set to 1 for auto configuration instead of fixed IP setting

IP=192.168.0.6

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=192.168.0.1

# Usually no editing should be required below this line...

# -- unless you want this script to fetch stuff with dhcp

#########################################

if test "$UID" != "0"; then echo "You are not root. To insert the module into your kernel, you need to be root. Enter su and try again. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

SYNC=`which sync`

INSMOD=`which insmod`

IFCONF=`which ifconfig`

IWCONF=`which iwconfig`

IWPRIV=`which iwpriv`

ROUTE=`which route`

SCRIPT_AT=`dirname $0`

if test -z "$SYNC"; then echo "sync not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -z "$INSMOD"; then echo "insmod not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -z "$IFCONF"; then echo "ifconfig not found. I can insert the module for you, but you won't be able to configure your interface."; CONTINUE=ASK; fi

if test -z "$IWCONF"; then echo "iwconfig not found. Make sure it is installed. The interface might work without, though."; CONTINUE=ASK; fi

if test -n "$CONTINUE"; then echo -n "Problems encountered. Do you want to continue? [n] "; read ANSWER

case $ANSWER in  ( y | Y | Yes | YES | yes | j | J | ja | Ja | JA ) ;;

                 ( * ) exit 1 ;;

esac

fi

MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../acx100_pci.ko"

if test ! -r "$MODULE_AT"; then echo "Module not found or not readable. Have you built it? This script expects it to be at ../src/acx100_pci.o, relative to the script's location. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

# FIRMWARE_AT has to be given as an absolute path!!

FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware/"

# check whether either of the two required main firmware files is

# available

if test ! -r "$FIRMWARE_AT/WLANGEN.BIN" -a ! -r "$FIRMWARE_AT/TIACX111.BIN"; then echo "Firmware not found or not readable. Have you placed it in the firmware directory or run make extract_firmware once? This script expects it to be at ../firmware/WLANGEN.BIN (or ../firmware/TIACX111.BIN for the ACX111 chip), relative to the script's location. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test "$RATE" != "11M"; then echo "Transfer rate is not 11 Mbps, but $RATE. If something doesn't work, try 11 Mbps."; fi

# for better debugging

# set -x

#echo 8 > /proc/sys/kernel/printk

# just in case ;)

$SYNC

sleep 1

if test -n "`lsmod |grep acx100_pci`"; then ${SCRIPT_AT}/stop_net; fi

$INSMOD $MODULE_AT debug=$DEBUG firmware_dir=$FIRMWARE_AT

if test "$?" = "0"; then echo "Module successfully inserted."; else echo "Error while inserting module! Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -n "$IWCONF"; then

if test -n "$RATE"; then

  echo Setting rate to $RATE.

  $IWCONF $DEV rate $RATE

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$CHAN"; then

  echo Setting channel $CHAN.

  $IWCONF $DEV channel $CHAN

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$TXPOWER"; then

  echo Setting Tx power level to $TXPOWER dBm.

  $IWCONF $DEV txpower $TXPOWER

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

  sleep 1

fi

echo Trying to join or setup ESSID $ESSID.

$IWCONF $DEV essid "$ESSID"

test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

if test -n "$MODE"; then

  echo Setting mode to $MODE.

  $IWCONF $DEV mode $MODE

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$KEY"; then

  echo Setting key to $KEY, algorithm $ALG.

  $IWCONF $DEV key $ALG "$KEY"

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

fi

# for notebook use - a power LED is sooo useless anyway ;-))

#test -n "$IWPRIV" && "$IWPRIV" $DEV set_led_power 0

if test $USE_DHCP -eq 1; then

  # fetch an IP address from DHCP

  rm -f /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-$DEV.pid > /dev/null

  dhcpcd -d $DEV -t 5

  # OR

  # pump -i $DEV

else

  # Hehe, this can be done after iwconfigs now :)

  $IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK

  if test "$?" != "0"; then echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK\". Bailing..."; exit 1; else echo "Interface has been set up successfully."; fi

  

  test -n "$GATEWAY" && $ROUTE add default gw $GATEWAY

fi

# Finally, let's do some tweaking to make sure we don't have any

# buffer management problems (yeah, it's an ugly workaround!)

$IFCONF $DEV mtu 576

if test "$?" != "0"; then echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV mtu 576\". Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

# just in case ;)

$SYNC

```

anybody has an idee?

my kernel is 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

gentoo 2004.0

my wireless card wasn't in my computer when i installed gentoo...problem?

----------

## niall

Has anyone tried to get this working on an amd 64 box in 64 bit mode?

----------

## dpp

I installed the acx100 driver in the kernel tree as instructed.  However, when I tried to run ./start_net script, I received the message:

```
insmod: error inserting './../src/acx_pci.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

Error while inserting module! Bailing...
```

Here is what 'dmesg' returned

```
acx_pci: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

acx_pci: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy
```

I am using kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1, and my card is DWL 650+.

'cardctl status' showed

```
Socket 0:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]
```

'lspci -v' also showed

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc: Unknown device 3b00

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 4000 [disabled] [size=32]

        Memory at 20810000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

        Memory at 20800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
```

So I presume that the cardbus is working fine, and it recognizes my network card.  Has anyone encountered this problem?  How did you get around the insmod error.  I have tried different version of acx100 driver, but still get the same error.

----------

## M1Sports20

I get the same error as above, is there suppose to be a file compile called acx100pci.ko, or something like that

because i don't have any *.o or *.ko files

And if it is a module how do i start it up

----------

## Catach

I've been trying to compile the acx100 drivers to use my Netgear WG311 v2 card. It seems to compile into the kernel ok (i think):

```

  CC      drivers/net/3c59x.o

  CC      drivers/net/typhoon.o

  CC      drivers/net/acenic.o

drivers/net/acenic.c:135: warning: `acenic_pci_tbl' defined but not used

drivers/net/wireless/acx100/Makefile:3: ACX_DEBUG was not defined, assuming 1

  LD      drivers/net/built-in.o

```

My start_net script just sits and thinks for ages and other scripts i've tried (/etc/init.d/net.ath0) just return errors. I'm going to try a straight ethernet cable connection to my router as soon as i can get a long enough cord, but i really want wireless running.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

----------

## UberLord

Please ensure that you have the wire (non-ham radio) option selected in your kernel, recompile, install, reboot and then re-emerge wireless-tools

----------

## Catach

I think i should be using different drivers as my card is a WG311 v2, not v1. I may end up changing the card itself if I cant get it working. Can you recommend a good card that the madwifi drivers work really well for?

----------

## UberLord

 *Catach wrote:*   

> I think i should be using different drivers as my card is a WG311 v2, not v1. I may end up changing the card itself if I cant get it working. Can you recommend a good card that the madwifi drivers work really well for?

 

No. the v2 requires the acx100 drivers shown here.

I have a v1 which requires the madwifi-drivers.

----------

## Gregg_VA

would these instructions also work for the DWL-120+? from what i can find out the 120+, 520+ and 650+ are essentially the same chip but just different interface types (usb, pci, cardbus). can anyone verify  that the 120+ works?

----------

## sadler121

Ok, getting frustrated here, I went through ever step as mentioned above, but when I go to recompile my kernel I get the following:

[code]

make[2]: `scripts/fixdep' is up to date.

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

drivers/net/Kconfig:2432: can't open file "drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig"

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** [include/linux/autoconf.h] Error 2

[code]

Whats wrong here?[/code]

----------

## eGore911

I'm not sure if it is related, but try the latest version from here

http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_3.tar.bz2

Look at the README inside and follow the steps mentioned there. It worked fine for me.

----------

## sadler121

Ok, I downloaded acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_3.tar.bz2, and followed all of the directions in the above post to a T, and I am still have troubles!

After I compile and reboot, I attempt to start the script ./start_net but I get the following:

```

Module not found or not readable. Have you built it? This script expects it to be at ../src/acx_pci.o, relative to the script's location. Bailing...

```

I did notice that, even though I created the required drivers/net/wireless/acx100 in my 2.6 kernel tree, when I run 'make menuconfig' and then make && make modules_install ,I don't see the acx100_pci.ko modules pop up. Thus I am left to concluded that some how the module is not getting compiled when I run 'make && make modules_install'

Should I NOT be using the /usr/src/linux symlnk but the actually link instead? What else am I missing?

Here is my script file if that helps...

```

#!/bin/bash

#########################################

# start_net script                      #

# acx100 project                        #

# acx100.sourceforge.net                #

# edited by arnie <urnotwelcome@gmx.de> #

#########################################

# Please edit here

DEV=wlan0

ESSID="sadler" # THIS IS CASE SeNsItIvE!! any == associate to any ESSID

# Default rate configured as 11Mbps to not cause connection problems with non-22Mbps hardware...

RATE=11M

CHAN=6 # it's useful to try to stick to channels 1, 6 or 11 only, since these don't overlap with other channels

#TXPOWER=16 # 16 == 16.5dBm, 18 == 18dBm (default)

MODE=Auto # Auto == auto-select Managed or Ad-Hoc depending on environment

DEBUG=0xb

#KEY="B401CD21B44CCD21DEADBEEF11" # WEP128

ALG=open # open == Open System, restricted == Shared Key

USE_DHCP=0 # set to 1 for auto configuration instead of fixed IP setting

IP=192.168.0.10

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=192.168.0.254

# Usually no editing should be required below this line...

# -- unless you want this script to fetch stuff with dhcp

#########################################

if test "$UID" != "0"; then echo "You are not root. To insert the module into your kernel, you need to be root. Enter su and try again. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

SYNC=`which sync`

INSMOD=`which insmod`

IFCONF=`which ifconfig`

IWCONF=`which iwconfig`

IWPRIV=`which iwpriv`

ROUTE=`which route`

SCRIPT_AT=`dirname $0`

if test -z "$SYNC"; then echo "sync not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -z "$INSMOD"; then echo "insmod not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -z "$IFCONF"; then echo "ifconfig not found. I can insert the module for you, but you won't be able to configure your interface."; CONTINUE=ASK; fi

if test -z "$IWCONF"; then echo "iwconfig not found. Make sure it is installed. The interface might work without, though."; CONTINUE=ASK; fi

if test -n "$CONTINUE"; then echo -n "Problems encountered. Do you want to continue? [n] "; read ANSWER

case $ANSWER in  ( y | Y | Yes | YES | yes | j | J | ja | Ja | JA ) ;;

                 ( * ) exit 1 ;;

esac

fi

MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../acx100_pci.ko"

#MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../src/acx_pci.o"

if test ! -r "$MODULE_AT"; then echo "Module not found or not readable. Have you built it? This script expects it to be at ../src/acx_pci.o, relative to the script's location. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

# FIRMWARE_AT has to be given as an absolute path!!

#FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware/"

FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware"

# check whether either of the two required main firmware files is

# available

if test ! -r "$FIRMWARE_AT/WLANGEN.BIN" -a ! -r "$FIRMWARE_AT/TIACX111.BIN"; then echo "Firmware not found or not readable. Have you placed it in the firmware directory or run make extract_firmware once? This script expects it to be at ../firmware/WLANGEN.BIN (or ../firmware/TIACX111.BIN for the ACX111 chip), relative to the script's location. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test "$RATE" != "11M"; then echo "Transfer rate is not 11 Mbps, but $RATE. If something doesn't work, try 11 Mbps."; fi

# for better debugging

# set -x

#echo 8 > /proc/sys/kernel/printk

# just in case ;)

$SYNC

sleep 1

if test -n "`lsmod |grep acx_pci`"; then ${SCRIPT_AT}/stop_net; fi

$INSMOD $MODULE_AT debug=$DEBUG firmware_dir=$FIRMWARE_AT

if test "$?" = "0"; then echo "Module successfully inserted."; else echo "Error while inserting module! Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

if test -n "$IWCONF"; then

if test -n "$RATE"; then

  echo Setting rate to $RATE.

  $IWCONF $DEV rate $RATE

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$CHAN"; then

  echo Setting channel $CHAN.

  $IWCONF $DEV channel $CHAN

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$TXPOWER"; then

  echo Setting Tx power level to $TXPOWER dBm.

  $IWCONF $DEV txpower $TXPOWER

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

  sleep 1

fi

echo Trying to join or setup ESSID $ESSID.

$IWCONF $DEV essid "$ESSID"

test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

if test -n "$MODE"; then

  echo Setting mode to $MODE.

  $IWCONF $DEV mode $MODE

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

if test -n "$KEY"; then

  echo Setting key to $KEY, algorithm $ALG.

  $IWCONF $DEV key $ALG "$KEY"

  test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

fi

fi

# for notebook use - a power LED is sooo useless anyway ;-))

#test -n "$IWPRIV" && "$IWPRIV" $DEV set_led_power 0

if test $USE_DHCP -eq 1; then

  # fetch an IP address from DHCP

  rm -f /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-$DEV.pid > /dev/null

  dhcpcd -d $DEV -t 5

  # OR

  # pump -i $DEV

else

  # Hehe, this can be done after iwconfigs now :)

  $IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK

  if test "$?" != "0"; then echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK\". Bailing..."; exit 1; else echo "Interface has been set up successfully."; fi

  

  test -n "$GATEWAY" && $ROUTE add default gw $GATEWAY

fi

# Finally, let's do some tweaking to make sure we don't have any

# buffer management problems (yeah, it's an ugly workaround!)

$IFCONF $DEV mtu 576

if test "$?" != "0"; then echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV mtu 576\". Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

# just in case ;)

$SYNC

```

----------

## eGore911

relative linking is defuntional right now, replace

```

FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware" 

```

with

```

FIRMWARE_AT="/location/of/your/firmware" 

```

----------

## YEL

anyone get the D-Link DWL-520+ (PCI) card working in kernel 2.4.25 ?? to work usiung the same method ?? ill be glad for anyhelp!

----------

## eGore911

the acx100 driver works for 2.4 kernels, too. Take a look at the README file. You will find listed there the differences you need to do to get it running with 2.4

----------

## Cagnulein

i have a Dlink-502+ PCI Card. I follow all the steps that you mean but i have a strong problem...

when i start a # lspci the card is correctly recognized, but when i start a # iwconfig no card is found...

can anyone help me?

----------

## eGore911

i use hotplug, so when i plug in my card i get several messages in 

```
dmesg
```

, Try taking a look at it. In most cases it will tell you, that the driver was unable to load the firmware.

if you do not use hotplug, 

```
modprobe acx_pci
```

 and look at the dmesg-log.

----------

## Cagnulein

Thx for your reply, but unfortunaly I have to sell this card for buy an access point (my mobo have some problem with new pcis  :Sad:  )

----------

## YEL

well i found the solution i got my self an other card based on atheros chipset and it works using madwifi-driver  :Razz: 

----------

## species007

Anybody got the ACX100 driver to work with a Netgear WG311v2-card? I may be able to grab three of them for 15$ each ...so it may be worth if they're working w/Linux ...

----------

## BakaHitokiri

Ive been using my Topcom Skyr@cer 144 PCI card with the acx100 driver without any problems on my 2.4.25 and 2.6.5 kernels for a few months, but when i try using it with the 2.6.7 kernel it simply doesnt show up in the menuconfig after following the instructions. Any suggestions?

----------

## PnGrata

I'm getting this error when I try to make the kernel:

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.s', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.o'.  Stop.

Help?  thnx

----------

## PnGrata

Ok, got it fixed.  First (as root) I executed the inject_kernel_tree script and used make menuconfig to activate it, then I added -DACX_IO_WIDTH=32 to the CFLAGS in the makefile for the acx.  Then it compiled fine.  Found some firmware and edited the start_net script as advised and it works!  Thanks.

TRENDnet TEW-421PC card by the way, with 802.11g capability  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sau2004

Can someone help me out?  When I run the start script, it gives me this error:

./start_net

Module successfully inserted.

Setting rate to 11M.

Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

Failed.

Setting channel 6.

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

Failed.

Setting Tx power level to 18 dBm.

Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

Failed.

Trying to join or setup ESSID CS.

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

Failed.

Setting mode to Auto.

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

Failed.

SIOCSIFMTU: No such device

Error in "/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 mtu 576". Bailing...

I have enabled wireless extensions in my kernel and then emerged wireless-tools

Thanks

----------

## gryps

Hi,

I am using Fedora Core 2 with the originally installed kernel and a Dlink DWL 650+ PCMCIA Wireless Card and have followed each single step of your tutorial, but the driver would not even start. This is the message I receive when trying to run "insmod /acx/acx_pci.ko debug=1 firmware_dir=/acx/firmware/" (the file locations are correct for my system; the script runs just the same command) 

insmod: error inserting '/acx/acx_pci.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

This is what my /var/log/messages says:

Jul  6 00:10:56 localhost kernel: acx_pci: Unknown symbol __floatsidf

Jul  6 00:10:56 localhost kernel: acx_pci: Unknown symbol __fixunsdfsi

Jul  6 00:10:56 localhost kernel: acx_pci: Unknown symbol __adddf3

Jul  6 00:10:56 localhost kernel: acx_pci: Unknown symbol __muldf3

Jul  6 00:10:56 localhost pci.agent[1622]: missing kernel or user mode driver acx_pci 

Please help me, or I would have no choice but downgrade to this disgusting Win XP    :Mad: 

----------

## Chaosite

love-sources has the acx100 patch in it...

Thats what I'm using right now.

----------

## taskara

 *Chaosite wrote:*   

> love-sources has the acx100 patch in it...
> 
> Thats what I'm using right now.

 

link to latest ebuild?  :Wink: 

----------

## EzInKy

I bought the Netgear WG311v2 card along with one of their routers without if checking here first because their previous cards had been well supported in Linux. After having an issue with the router that I later resolved I sent them an email expressing my disappointment that this card wasn't supported. Here's the text:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. The router ended up working after I left it unplugged overnight and tried the reset procedure again the next day. I've ordered a card with a Prism54 chip from another manufacturer. The WG311v2 card I've stuck in an old box and will use it to help test the drivers the people at http://acx100.sourceforge.net/matrix.html are developing. I have to say though that Netgear, along with ATI and Creative , has always been at the top of my list when purchasing Linux compatible hardware and I really would like to keep it there, so if there is any way your company can help the acx100 or some  other similar project to get your cards working "out of the box" with Linux please do. 
> 
> 

 

If I get any reply I'll post it here.

----------

## Gav

 *gryps wrote:*   

> I am using Fedora Core 2 with the originally installed kernel and a Dlink DWL 650+ PCMCIA Wireless Card and have followed each single step of your tutorial, but the driver would not even start. This is the message I receive when trying to run "insmod /acx/acx_pci.ko debug=1 firmware_dir=/acx/firmware/" (the file locations are correct for my system; the script runs just the same command) 
> 
> insmod: error inserting '/acx/acx_pci.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
> 
> This is what my /var/log/messages says:
> ...

 

Okay, I came over this problem as well, and so if anyone has this you need to get the newer driver. I initially got the drivers from the official website for the ACX100 as "0.2.0pre8" whatever, but actually (for now) you need the archive "acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_20" available here. That has a readme, and of course this and other topics on this forum say about getting the connection up and running.

----------

## raul

hi everyone.

sorry for my ignorance but when i do the ./start_net the shell gives me this answer that i don't know why i how can i get that file in that dir.

"Have you built it? This script expects it to be at ../src/acx_pci.[k]o, relative to the script's location. Bailing..."

I new to linux and i need some help here.

thanks and sorry for my bad english

----------

## eGore911

I didn't use the script for a long time, nut maybe I can tell you an alternative.

I use hotplug to start and stop the network interface. I simply emerged hotplug, added a ifconfig_wlan0 section to /etc/conf.d/net (take a look at the examples in that file), compiled AND installed the latest driver from http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/ and copied the firmware to /usr/share/acx. Now when I plug in my card, the network interface is automatically started. And when I unplug it, it's automatically stoped.

That solution is much better than using the scripts from acx100. If you think so too, you might give it a try  :Very Happy: 

(These information have been taken from my memory, since I don't work at my wireless box at the moment. So if there is something wrong: This is the right place to ask  :Smile:  )

----------

## sirexx

Hi everybody!

Maybe the problem is that I'm a real n00b   :Very Happy:  , but somehow i can't get the drivers into the kernel.

Maybe I missunderstood something here, but I followed the Howto (with all that copying stuff) and then tried to compile the kernel with 

```
make && make modules_install 
```

 (as explained in the Gentoo Manual) in /usr/scr/linux...

But, I can't see any module while compiling. Furthermore, the compiling process lasts for about 5 secs. (Instead of several minutes when compiling the first time)

Can anyone give me some hints?

----------

## eGore911

I compile my kernel with

```
make bzImage modules modules_install
```

The way the manual describes it did not work for me.

----------

## sirexx

Maybe I have to say that I'm using the 2.6.8.1 and not a 2.4.x Kernel... Nevertheless did I try to do it in your way, but it's still the same  :Sad: 

EDIT: A 

```
 make clean  
```

 made my kernel to become compiled completely again. But after installing there's still no acx100 module   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eGore911

If you compile your (clean) kernel with 

```
make bzImage modules modules_install
```

 there is no acx module. You have to build the external kernel module with 

```
tar -xjvpf acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_34.tar.bz2

cd acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_34

./Configure

make

make install
```

and then move the firmware (from dlink or whereever) to /usr/share/acx. That's it.

----------

## eGore911

And you can look at the guide at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202476

----------

## Supaiku

Is it possible to install these drivers during the gentoo installation or would I have to do a no-network install and then re-compile?

----------

## disturbed

hi ,

I'm having some troubles compiling my kernel with the acx100 support.

I'm trying to install a linux-2.6.10-rc1-mm2 kernel with the latest version of acx100.

the error is :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[4]: *** No rule to make target 'drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.s' , needed by 'drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.o'. STOP
> 
> make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/acx100] Error 2
> ...

 

what is going wrong ?

grtz & thx

----------

## airflow

Is there a way to determine whether you have v1 or v2 by just having a look at the retail-box? I couldn't find a note if it's using TI or Atheros chipset by looking at the package at my retailer...

thx,

airflow

----------

## Superbelg

There is a good (and simple) alternative for getting (PCI and USB) wireless cards work. Try NdisWrapper. It worked fine for my card (D-Link DWL-G520+).

----------

## megz

hey 

im knew to linux and am trying to get my wireless card which is a netgear wg311 v2 which i think uses the acx111 drivers??? on my linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 version but im not having much luck. does anyone know where there is a good how to guide?????? sorry for being such an ignoramus

thnx

----------

## MrSums

 *megz wrote:*   

> hey 
> 
> im knew to linux and am trying to get my wireless card which is a netgear wg311 v2 which i think uses the acx111 drivers??? on my linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 version but im not having much luck. does anyone know where there is a good how to guide?????? sorry for being such an ignoramus
> 
> thnx

 

The Netgear works fine using ndiswrapper.

----------

## RayDude

I have a Frys el-cheapo (read $13.00) Airlink 802.11g with the TI ACX111 chip on it. I could not get the acx100 driver working because I have WEP enabled. However, I installed ndiswrapper and it works great with the windows inf, sys and bin files! I get 54mb/s (100/100) through two walls with my D-Link 624.

My suggestion is to not play with the acx driver at all, its just a waste of time. Use ndiswrapper it rocks.

Raydude

----------

## soigres

i'm trying to install gentoo from livecd using a wireless network.... i can't wget because i have not yet my network working and i can't put windows cd because the cdrom is blocked by gentoo livecd.... i'm a n00b so... what do i have to do??

help me, please!

----------

## RayDude

I'd hook up an Ethernet cable if I were you.

There are threads in the forums that describe how to build your own install CD with all the packages you need on it to get the base system up and running with wifi. Basically its a stage 3 with the ndiswrapper source on the CD.

 *soigres wrote:*   

> i'm trying to install gentoo from livecd using a wireless network.... i can't wget because i have not yet my network working and i can't put windows cd because the cdrom is blocked by gentoo livecd.... i'm a n00b so... what do i have to do??
> 
> help me, please!

 

----------

## carbon

CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

drivers/net/wireless/acx100/Makefile:3: ACX_DEBUG was not defined, assuming 1

drivers/net/wireless/acx100/Makefile:8: ACX_IO_WIDTH was not defined, assuming 16bit access

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.s', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/acx100] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

I am getting that error when doing a make under /usr/src/linux

I am using acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_57.

any clue?

if you need more info for you to help, please feel free.

----------

## vmalep

Hi,

I have a newly installed Gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 and I am trying to run a TRENDnet wireless PCMCIA card: TEW-301PC.

I already used it with other Linux system like Debian.

If I use the same version of acx100 than with Debian (acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes-13), I got a error when compiling.

If I use a recent version (acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes-57), I got the following error when running the script start_net:

Unable to create device: wlan0

I tried by adding: iface_wlan0="dhcp", but it did not help.

Any idea?

Thanks in advance,

Pierre

----------

## lonz

ok so i sat down to get my DWL-520+ card to work in gentoo ok i thought this would be easy but i ran into a few challenges

first was that i am not that smart and i had to get my head around the concept of experimental drivers

ok here goes

first i had to get the driver package somehow so i decided to check emerge

ok so this isnt stale software so its masked

so:

# echo "net-wireless/acx100 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge acx100

ok now we wait, and shebang its finished,ok so this is all we need to do from here

if you have 2.6 kernel

# echo "acx_pci debug=0 firmware_dir=/lib/firmware" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

now i have modified the start_net file from the package that it came in if you want this file look in /usr/portage/distfiles/acx100*****.bz2

i have edited it so as that it can be used as /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 as this is the easiest way to get the device to come up on boot

the edited file looks like this you have to change the values in this file to suit your access point

```

#!/sbin/runscript

#########################################

# start_net script                      #

# acx100 project                        #

# acx100.sourceforge.net                #

# edited by arnie <urnotwelcome@gmx.de> #

#########################################

# with modifications by Leon Mailfert   #

# leon_maifert@hotmail.com              #

# summary at end of file                #

#########################################

# Please edit below

# syntax is: VARIABLENAME=VALUE, with _no_ spaces in between

# make sure to _preserve_ any double-quotes (")

# text beginning with the comment delimiter (#) is ignored

# make sure to _preserve_ at least one space before any

# comment delimiters (#) that do not begin a line

# "uncommenting" a line means to remove it's leading "#" character

DEV="wlan0"

ESSID="ESSID_HERE" # THIS IS CASE SeNsItIvE!! any == associate to any ESSID

# Default rate configured as 11Mbps to not cause speed problems (while

# using auto rate) or connection problems (while not using auto rate)

# with non-22Mbps hardware...

RATE=11M

AUTORATE=1 # only disable auto rate if you know what you're doing...

CHAN=11 # it's useful to try to stick to channels 1, 6 or 11 only, since these don't overlap with other channels

SHORTPREAMBLE=1 # set a value of 1 in order to force "Short Preamble" (incompatible with very old WLAN hardware!) instead of peer autodetect

#TXPOWER=20 # 0..20 (dBm) (18dBm is firmware default) overly large setting might perhaps destroy your radio eventually!

MODE=Managed # Managed for infrastructure, Ad-hoc for peer-to-peer. NOTE: Auto mode is not supported any more, you HAVE to select a specific mode!

# WEP Key(s)

# ascii keys (passphrase) should look like this: KEY="s:asciikey"

# hex keys should look like this: KEY="4378c2f43a"

# most wep users will want to use this line

KEY="s:WEPKEYHERE"

ALG=open # open == Open System, restricted == Shared Key

#IP address

USE_DHCP=1 # set to 1 for auto configuration instead of fixed IP setting

# else use configured values below

#IP=192.168.1.98 # set this if you did not set USE_DHCP=1

#NETMASK=255.255.255.0 # set this if you did not set USE_DHCP=1

#GATEWAY=192.168.1.254 # set this if you did not set USE_DHCP=1

MTU_576=0 # set to 1 if you have buffer management problems

# DO NOT EDIT BELOW THIS LINE

##################################################################

start(){

if test "$UID" != "0"; then echo "You are not root. Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

IFCONF=`which ifconfig`

IWCONF=`which iwconfig`

IWPRIV=`which iwpriv`

DHCPCD=`which dhcpcd`

# before we get too involved in trying to setup $DEV, let's verify that it exists

$IFCONF $DEV &> /dev/null

if test "$?" = "0"; then # $DEV exists

   if test -n "$IWCONF"; then

      if test -n "$RATE"; then

      echo Setting rate to $RATE $AUTO.

      $IWCONF $DEV rate $RATE $AUTO

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      fi

      if test -n "$CHAN"; then

      echo Setting channel $CHAN.

      $IWCONF $DEV channel $CHAN

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      fi

      if test -n "$SHORTPREAMBLE"; then

      echo Setting short preamble to $SHORTPREAMBLE.

      $IWPRIV $DEV SetSPreamble $SHORTPREAMBLE

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      sleep 1

      fi

      if test -n "$TXPOWER"; then

      echo Setting Tx power level to $TXPOWER dBm.

      $IWCONF $DEV txpower $TXPOWER

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      sleep 1

      fi

      echo Going to try to join or setup ESSID $ESSID.

      $IWCONF $DEV essid "$ESSID"

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      if test -n "$MODE"; then

      echo Setting mode to $MODE.

      $IWCONF $DEV mode $MODE

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      fi

      

      if test -n "$KEY"; then

      echo Setting key, algorithm $ALG.

      $IWCONF $DEV key "$KEY" $ALG

      test "$?" != "0" && echo Failed.

      fi

   fi # end "if found(iwconfig)"

   # It shouldn't hurt to bring the device up, and dhcp seems to like it that way

   $IFCONF $DEV up

   sleep 1

   # if they want dhcp or they've set to managed mode, then we

   # take up to 10 seconds to wait for something to show up

   # in iwconfig besides zeros, we don't want to give the user

   # the wrong impression re: success/failure and mainly we don't

   # want to bother with a dhcp attempt without association

   # we could also use /proc/driver/acx_$DEV instead ??

   # check MODE for some form of the word "managed", case-insensitive

   echo $MODE | grep -ic managed &> /dev/null

   if test "$?" = "0" -o $USE_DHCP -eq 1; then # begin test for association

      WAIT_ASSOC=10

      echo -n "Waiting for association..."

      while true

      do

         echo -n "$WAIT_ASSOC "

         if test "`$IWCONF $DEV | grep -c 00:00:00:00:00:00`" = "0"; then

            echo "OK."

            # ok, have association, now verify that the card associated with

            # the desired AP, it could easily have found a stray linksys instead ;^}

            if test -n "$ESSID"; then

               echo "$ESSID" | grep -ic any &> /dev/null # don't bother checking "essid=any"

               if test "$?" = "0" -a "`$IWCONF $DEV | grep -c $ESSID`" = "0"; then

                  echo "NOTICE: $DEV associated, but NOT with $ESSID!"

               fi

            fi

            break

         fi

         WAIT_ASSOC=`expr $WAIT_ASSOC - 1`

         if test "$WAIT_ASSOC" = "0"; then

            echo FAILED.

            # if they wanted dhcp, tell them the bad news

            if test $USE_DHCP -eq 1; then

               echo "Error: $DEV failed to associate, can't use DHCP for IP address."

               USE_DHCP=0;

            fi

            break

         fi

         # we *could* issue an iwconfig here at the end of each loop:

         # $IWCONF $DEV essid $ESSID

         # I'm not sure if it would help or hinder...it isn't necessary w/my hardware

         sleep 1 # give it a second

      done

   fi # end test for association, if mode=managed or USE_DHCP=1

   if test $USE_DHCP -eq 1; then

      # now we fetch an IP address from DHCP

      # first, try dhcpcd:

      if test -n "$DHCPCD"; then

         echo -n "Attempting to use $DHCPCD for DHCP, this may take a moment..."

         rm -f /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-$DEV.pid > /dev/null

         $DHCPCD -d $DEV -t 5 &> /dev/null

         if test "$?" = "0"; then

            echo "OK."

            echo "Interface has been set up successfully.";

         else echo "FAILED"

         fi

   

      else # dhcpcd not found, inform user and bail

         echo "ERROR: USE_DHCP=1 , but no dhcp clients could be found"

         echo "Bailing..."

         exit 1;

      fi #end check for usable dhcp client

   else # wants manual config

      # Hehe, this can be done after iwconfigs now :)

      $IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK

      if test "$?" != "0"; then

         echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV $IP netmask $NETMASK\". Bailing..."; exit 1;

      else

         echo "Interface has been set up successfully.";

         test -n "$GATEWAY" && $ROUTE add default gw $GATEWAY $DEV

      fi

   fi # end if USE_DHCP=1

   # ugly workaround for buffer management problems

   if test "$MTU_576" -eq 1; then

      echo "Setting mtu down to 576. NOTE that e.g. IPv6 would need >= 1280, so make sure you're doing the right thing here!"

      test -n "$IFCONF" && "$IFCONF" $DEV mtu 576

      if test "$?" != "0"; then echo "Error in \"$IFCONF $DEV mtu 576\". Bailing..."; exit 1; fi

   fi

else # $DEV is not found by ifconfig

  echo "Error: Failed to create device: $DEV...bailing."

  exit 1;

fi # end test for $DEV exists

}

stop() {

      ifconfig $DEV down

}

#END OF FILE#

```

ok now i you can copy all of that into a file and call it net.wlan0

ok so now change ownership

# chown -v root net.wlan0 

now change mode to make it executable

# chmod -v +x net.wlan0

ok now copy it to your /etc/init.d/

# cp net.wlan0 /etc/init.d/

now just add it too default runlevel

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default

check that everything is ok before rebooting

# modprobe -q firmware_class

substitute your kernel version below

# insmod /usr/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r3/net/acx_pci.ko debug=0 firmware_dir=/lib/firmware

now try out that script

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

ok that worked?

reboot if it did

 now it should auto configure on startup hopefully 

if you have any problems check spelling especially mine its late and ive just spent 4 hours figuring out all this

if u need help email me

----------

## vmalep

Hi,

First thank you for this long test and I have to confess that I am very embarrassed because I actually solved the problem weeks ago...  :Embarassed: 

The problem was simply that the PCMCIA support was not selected in the kernel config.

So, it is now working very well.

Thanks! Sorry again and best regards,

Pierre

----------

## Esel

Hi,

I am a total noob, and I have also another problem.

When I make ./start_net

I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> sync not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing...
> 
> insmod not found. Go get a sane Linux system. Bailing...

 

What have i forgoten to install?

----------

## mo1tomax

I got the 520+ (acx100) working (sort-of) by emerging the acx100 portage found in /usr/portage/net-wireless. The card works good - though its slower then it was in a win box. My dilema is that wlan0 only starts once in a while during start-up and never gets a domainname from the router as the box did using eth0: That's using a very basic start-up script I created. It never starts when I use net.wlan0 with the conf.d files, net and wireless. If I take it out of the default/boot rc's and start it manually, I get the domainname. No domainname wreaks havoc with apache and samba. Any Ideas on how to fix this?

uname -a

Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #3 SMP Tue Sep 27 00:19:39 EDT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Liet

I have installed the card and it works fine, but I have to run the start_net script to put it working.

I would like to know if is it posible to configure the etc/conf.d/wireless.example file to start de wireless card automatically every time I start the computer. I have been looking to it and seems easy to configure a normal card, but I don't know how to say in this script that my card needs the windows drivers, which are in /usr/share/acx.

Can anybody help me?

Thank you

----------

## dextur

Just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.14 and then acx100-0.2.4 would not compile.

I then upgraded to acx100-0.3.14 available in bug 109844 - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109844

And not only did it compile, but it started at boot with the standard config!

Cheers!

----------

## ksenos

I think I do something really wrong. I fetched the ebuild and put it in the portage tree and...

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -f acx100

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/acx100-0.3.14 to /

>>> Downloading http://acx100.erley.org/fw.tar.bz2

--20:05:48--  http://acx100.erley.org/fw.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/fw.tar.bz2'

Resolving acx100.erley.org... 66.90.101.74

Connecting to acx100.erley.org[66.90.101.74]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden

20:05:49 ERROR 403: Forbidden.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download fw.tar.bz2. Aborting.

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/net-wireless/acx100/acx100-0.3.14.ebuild failed, continuing...

!!! Some fetch errors were encountered.  Please see above for details.
```

Testing the url for the fw.tar.bz2 gives me and access denied error   :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## yesi

 *dextur wrote:*   

> Just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.14 and then acx100-0.2.4 would not compile.
> 
> I then upgraded to acx100-0.3.14 available in bug 109844 - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109844
> 
> And not only did it compile, but it started at boot with the standard config!
> ...

 

yep! i do confime it also.

it seems that i don't need anymore to use acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_57/  and its start's script to make run my card.

it seems that my old config from /etc/conf.d/wireless work fine...

ciao.

----------

## TRauMa

This ebuild is discussed here.

----------

